

Facebook Users Are Fans of Entertainment - jfarmer
http://20bits.com/2008/05/19/facebook-users-are-fans-of-entertainment/

======
barryfandango
Fans of entertainment? So they're entertained by things they find
entertaining. Great headline!

~~~
jfarmer
Thanks for the constructive feedback. Both your wit and your insight serve as
examples for all.

~~~
barryfandango
No need to be so caustic. You wrote a redundant headline. Learn from it and
move on.

------
jfarmer
Any thoughts?

~~~
matt
Here's the real question -- when will Facebook let me customize my profile
with a Tila Tequila themed background?

~~~
jfarmer
Tuesday.

